# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  petit clic sur hello asso pour aider l'asso la graine vagabonde (26)

## lilinea59

http://www.helloasso.com/association...rainevagabonde



*Association LaGraineVagabonde*

Association Loi 1901
LaGraineVagabonde a pour mission de protéger la faune et la flore sauvage, de sensibiliser au respect du vivant et de protéger tous les animaux en détresse : les laissés pour compte menacés de mort, de maladie, d'abandon....d'aider à leur sauvetage, leurs soins, leur adoption en famille pour la Vie.

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.498039)]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.498039)][/COLOR]






Ajouter à mes signatures1



Contact de notre association


*ADRESSE*

ESCDD, Place de l'évêché26150 Die



*Vos commentaires*

  Partager sur facebook
SE CONNECTER*associationlagrainevagabonde-359199*voici aussi notre adresse mail : associationlagrainevagabonde@gmail.com Bienvenue sur notre page et Merci sincèrement de votre soutien!!!! notre association et tous nos amis poilus en accueil en ont grandment besoin!!!


*6* soutiens
*39,21 * collectés




*Donner une minute*

Envie de faire un don sans rien payer ? Visionnez simplement une publicité et un don de *1* centimes est versé à cette association.
3921
dons minute


*Top donateurs*




[/COLOR]

- - - Mise à jour - - -

allons faire quelques clics plusieurs fois par jour et cela fera monter le compteur pour aider les ptits malheureux sauvés par la Graine Vagabonde, merci pour eux

----------


## lilinea59

39,35 allez qui me suit , faisons grimper le compteur

----------


## champardenais

Ce soir peut pu ma Lilinne .........qui peut aider je pensais que l'on arriverait au moins à 40.00 ce soir mais non!!!!!!!!!

http://www.helloasso.com/association...rainevagabonde

----------


## vagabong 68

On est à 39,40.

----------


## lilinea59

39,51  j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu  
reviendrais demain

----------


## champardenais

j'ai mis le lien sur FB mais??????????

----------


## lilinea59

39,61

----------


## bouletosse

les copines

----------


## champardenais

39.80

----------


## lilinea59

allez 40,30 
à toute à l'heure les filles 
au suivant

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## fanelan

juste 1 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

40,51.
Les pubs avec la Mutualité F ne rapportent rien !
Et pour vous ?
J'ai cliqué une bonne vingtaine de fois, le compteur ne bouge pas.
Zut...

----------


## champardenais

41.07, oui c'est pareil pour moi

----------


## vagabong 68

41,15 puis Mutuelle.

----------


## fanelan

1 CTS -------- 41.28

----------


## lilinea59

désolée que + 2cts et puis tout ce bloque

----------


## gidanette

+ 44 cts
188.71

----------


## fanelan

Plus rien pour moi

----------


## vagabong 68

189

+ 29 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

189,01.... +1cts youhoooo!

Je soupçonne fan de m'avoir refilé son virus des petits scores en ce moment  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> + 44 cts
> 188.71


Dis-donc tu cartonnes en ce moment gidanette  ::

----------


## gidanette

[



Dis-donc tu cartonnes en ce moment gidanette  :: [/QUOTE]

Ben, je crois que c'est fini,  + 9cts et pis c'est tout.
189.10

----------


## vagabong 68

189,51.

+ 41.

----------


## gidanette

+ 21 cts
189.72

----------


## gidanette

0+0   
Les pub passent, mais le compteur ne bouge pas

----------


## gidanette

+ 51 cts
190.23

----------


## fanelan

http://www.helloasso.com/association...rainevagabonde

190.23 ----- aie

----------


## vagabong 68

190,83.

+ 38 centimes.

----------


## lilinea59

191,03

----------


## vagabong 68

191,46.

11 centimes.

----------


## lilinea59

191,58  + 12 cts

----------


## bouletosse

les amis

----------


## gidanette

+ 20 cts
191.78

----------


## gidanette

+ 17 cts
192.01

----------


## vagabong 68

192,39.

+ 34 centimes.

----------


## lilinea59

AIE AIE AIE pour moi c'est pas possible ça

----------


## vagabong 68

Deux clics et aucun de validé.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pffffffffff, ça ne marche pas.

----------


## gidanette

Zut zut zut et crotte (de chien bien sûr), ça ne marche pas non plus !

----------


## Chimère

L’association ouvre sa première cagnotte Hello Asso !

http://www.helloasso.com/association...aine-vagabonde

----------


## vagabong 68

193,01.

+ 62 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

193,02 puis Aie aie aie  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

243,04.

2 centimes.

----------


## gidanette



----------


## NeoClo

243,05
+1 centime puis Aie  ::  ::  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien.

----------


## gidanette

+ 6 ct
243.12

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien.

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien, désolée.

----------


## gidanette

+ 10 cts
243.22  sous "in private" en attendant 10 bonnes secondes que la pub vuille bien apparaître et en fermant la fenêtre entre chaque centime

----------


## lilinea59

rien de mon côté
j'ai fait un clic mais il n'est même pas enregistré

----------


## fanelan

243.23 + 0.

----------


## fanelan



----------


## lilinea59

toujours aie aie pour moi
je désespère

----------


## bouletosse

http://www.helloasso.com/association...rainevagabonde

----------


## gidanette

Aie

----------


## vagabong 68

Zut.

----------


## fanelan

Désolant.

----------


## vagabong 68

358,25.

1 centime.

----------


## lilinea59

Pfff ! rien de rien

----------


## gidanette

+ 15 cts
358.40

----------


## vagabong 68

358,60.

+ 20 centimes !

----------


## lilinea59

ben M...e alors , pour moi c'est encore Aie aie aie, y'en a marre des aie !

----------


## gidanette

> ben M...e alors , pour moi c'est encore Aie aie aie, y'en a marre des aie !


T'inquiète Lilinea, ton tour viendra alors prépare ta souris
+ 8 cts et aie
358.68

----------


## fanelan

Pas mieux.

----------


## vagabong 68

Pfffffffff.

----------


## gidanette

+ 12 cts
373.80

----------


## gidanette

+ 15 cts
Le compteur affiche 453.95

----------


## fanelan

Il n'y a que Gida qui a des doigts de fée. Le compteur n'a pas monté d'un seul centime.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et zut.

Faut que tu m'expliques, Gidanette !

----------


## gidanette

Ok Vag, je t'explique : 
  quand ça veut pas, ben.... ça veut pas.

----------


## gidanette

+ 25 cts
454.20

----------


## vagabong 68

> Ok Vag, je t'explique : 
>   quand ça veut pas, ben.... ça veut pas.


C'est si bien dit !
Bon 1 clic, même pas comptabilisé, zut.

----------


## fanelan

+ 0 pour changer...........................................  ..........................

----------


## vagabong 68

Sniffffffffffff.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bouhhhhhhhhhh.

----------


## gidanette

Me revoilà, je vois que Hello est toujours bloqué même si le compteur a bien monté.
+14 cts
504.36

----------


## lilinea59

http://www.helloasso.com/association...rainevagabonde

allez j'y va voir si je peux faire monter la cagnotte

----------


## lilinea59

ben désolée mais je clique je clique et rien ne se compte, seul le premier seul centime s'est ajouté au compteur alors je sens l'arnaque à plein nez, on attends on attends et puis rien, bizarre

----------


## gidanette

+ 32 cts
534.71

----------


## vagabong 68

534,72.

+ 1 centime.

----------


## gidanette

+ 12 cts
644.84

----------


## fanelan

Toujours rien !

----------


## lilinea59

+ 1 cts puis plus rien

----------


## fanelan

Perso j'ai baissé les bras avec tous les Hello Asso.

----------


## gidanette

Moi aussi, c'est décourageant.

----------


## lilinea59

http://www.helloasso.com/association...rainevagabonde

- - - Mise à jour - - -

+ 1 ct

----------


## bouletosse

les filles 

Nous sommes aussi ici  :Big Grin: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/petition...abonde-143570/

----------

